
Don't Get Hacked. Get CUJO - RGamma
https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/don-t-get-hacked-get-cujo
======
sarciszewski
I can't stop laughing at the video of the "criminal hacker" who's basically
just writing software. Way to muddy the waters there.

------
adlejandro35
This might be cool once IoT becomes really mainstream, you know to protect all
that data collected.

